# FIRST EVER PHEASANT Hunting - Our Vizsla is one Crazy Hunting Machine!



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Today we had our first ever (for all - us and our Vizsla boy) pheasant hunting. The rain finally stopped and it was a gorgeous day, not too hot and not too cold. After nine hours of walking we all walk funny now. And it feels so-o good to sit down. Our Vizlsa boy is crazy, but I need to admit we must be a bit insane ourselves. NINE hours? Our Vizlsa boy wanted to keep going; he finally admitted he was exhausted only after taking a bath once back home. We only made a few short stops and I shared my sandwiches with my Vizlsa. Well, I took one bite and he got the rest. I figured I could afford to loose a few pounds, but he does not look like he has any fat on him at all.

A lot of search, pointing and then pointing again after missing shots (we have a single shot shotgun: if you miss, you need to start over again). As we are still training our young Vizlsa, we agreed to only shoot when there was a point and our boy was steady. So some birds got lucky.

We have a new shotgun so what could possibly go wrong? How about the shotgun shell stuck when your dog freezes on point? The dog keeps holding the point, I am telling him how wonderful he is and that he should keep pointing, while my husband desperately searching around for anything he could use to get that shell out


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Ksana said:


> As we are still training our young Vizlsa, we agreed to only shoot when there was a point and our boy was steady. So some birds got lucky.


Sounds like a nice day. 

This is a good rule to maintain, even throughout your vizsla's career. Congrats. We maintain that rule for all of our dogs, regardless of age or training ability.


----------

